# Hard freeze with GPUZ 0.5.5



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was running Chess Titans and GPUZ all together when my computer froze in a gray screen with white vertical lines this didn't happened before with previous versions does anyone know why or have the same problem?
Thanks


----------



## HD64G (Sep 1, 2011)

GPUz has done this to my PC when using old versions but not anymore. I haven't tried 0.55 though. I would return to 0.54 just to be sure I did the sensible thing.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

HD64G said:


> GPUz has done this to my PC when using old versions but not anymore. I haven't tried 0.55 though. I would return to 0.54 just to be sure I did the sensible thing.



Many thanks then it was a known problem on some computers/configurations!


Anyway happened again, I will describe more detaily what happens.

I play Chees Titans or any 3D game or app with GPUZ for 10 seconds approx.
The comnputer freezes, any music becomes a "rrrrrrrrrrrr" noise" for 3 seconds
The noise stops, and the screen becomes one of these randomly:
     Gray with white vertical lines
     Entirely black
     Entirely white


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

can you check if the problem goes away when using 0.5.4 ?
check if disabling the sensors helps (refresh in background checkbox or disable them one by one)


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> can you check if the problem goes away when using 0.5.4 ?
> check if disabling the sensors helps (refresh in background checkbox or disable them one by one)



Many thanks  in 0.5.4 all is fine, also disabling that checkbox solves the issue


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

ok, now check with 0.5.5, disable all sensors via the little arrow dropdown next to each sensor. then enable the checkbox for background refresh and enable the sensors one by one to see which sensor causes the crash


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> ok, now check with 0.5.5, disable all sensors via the little arrow dropdown next to each sensor. then enable the checkbox for background refresh and enable the sensors one by one to see which sensor causes the crash



Many thanks! the crash happen when the GPU load is enabled though in some cases it didn't crashed. in previous version this sensor doesn't appear 

Anyway I tested with a HD5450 and doesn't crash, strange


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

this is on your x2100 IGP ? can you post a screenshot please?


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> this is on your x2100 IGP ? can you post a screenshot please?



Correct. Of course


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2011)

aha. you're using the microsoft drivers. doesnt ati offer a driver set that works for you ?


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> aha. you're using the microsoft drivers. doesnt ati offer a driver set that works for you ?



No, AMD doesn't support Windows 7 for my IGP so I have to use the generic one 

In its page when I select Radeon 2100 Windows 7 doesn't appear on the menu


----------



## heky (Sep 2, 2011)

You can try the Vista - 64 Bit drivers, they should work.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 2, 2011)

heky said:


> You can try the Vista - 64 Bit drivers, they should work.



Many thanks I will try 

UPDATE: Installed successfully, It doesn't crash me with any version of GPUZ and all sensors enabled, then Wizzard, isn't a GPUZ issue, it's the crappy generic WDDM driver 

What I can't understand is why AMD doesn't support Win 7 officially being working fine for the time being.


----------



## ONH (Sep 3, 2011)

> What I can't understand is why AMD doesn't support Win 7 officially being working fine for the time being.



Win7 and Vista have an different Version of the driver system versions, where the win7 includes the driver system features of vista's version. 
But like I now MS the driver is needed to use the win7 driver system version features to advert it to be compatible with Win7.

AMD ddoesen't update the driver for the pre HD cards since they don't sell cards based on that  sort of gpus.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 3, 2011)

ONH said:


> Win7 and Vista have an different Version of the driver system versions, where the win7 includes the driver system features of vista's version.
> But like I now MS the driver is needed to use the win7 driver system version features to advert it to be compatible with Win7.
> 
> AMD ddoesen't update the driver for the pre HD cards since they don't sell cards based on that  sort of gpus.




Ah ok that makes sense  right, the driver isn't updated since 2010 , despite I see many 740G based boards out there 

This is the screenshot using the driver if anyone interested 






*Anyway GPUZ is measuring incorrectly the current MEM and GPU clocks, and I would have thought that it uses PCI-e bus and not regular PCI, and also according to Wikipedia comparison table it has 1 GP/s and 2 GT/s and not 0.2 of each LOL and it is 55 nm (I don't know why in that table states 80) and it has 2 ROPS and not 4, and has 2 Vertex shaders and not 4 and it is Directx9b compatible*


----------

